# Ft Pickens / Three Barges - 06/25



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

I got to the second parking lot at Ft Pickens around 6 am. I was running late all morning and having to go back and get stuff I left behind. I have never paddled out to Three Barges before so I decided to run along behind PompanoPete. I trolled some frozen cigar minnows on the way and was catching fish every 10 minutes. I caught about 8 remoras (big fat ones), 3 spanish (1 13" on sabiki, 1 15" on gotcha, and 1 23" on cigar minnow). Right before getting to Three Barges (2 hours later thanks to catching fish) I hooked up and landed my first king. He was approximately 34" and weighed 9.8 lbs. He also tasted delicious. :thumbup:

Didn't get a bite at Three Barges. I don't have a working fish finder, so I didn't expect to, but thought I might luck out. Headed back in and caught a couple more remora.

Thanks for the pictures, Pete!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

water looks awesome...small kings are good eatings...thanks for the report.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

My pleasure Scott, great job. congrats


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

One weekend I would like to make that trip on my Kayak. I have only taken it out about 5 times and have never launched off in the Gulf before. I will have to give it a dry run before I go putting all my fishing stuff aboard and risk turning over in a wave. I do not have a GPS or fishfinder yet but plan on buying soon enough.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Scott it was nice meeting you. I only caught 1 ramora and one toad fish. Got my revenge today. Cought my first spanish and my first king. Hope to see you out there soon.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Great catch! I caught my first one last weekend it was awesome. I really like fishin that area and I'm always lookin for someone to go with. Ill be headin out at daybreak on saturday if anyone would like to go.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Kenny I wanna go bad if u can let me use your other yak cause you know tha ol pelican won't make it lol


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

kenny i would love to go lol if i had my new yak


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

you're welcome to use it man, no problem just let me know when you're available. I've been killin um lately ( maybe that's exaggerating a bit) but i've been doing well. Kyle you're also welcome to come if you get your yak in, or borrow mine if it's available. It's a tarpon 120, no hobie but it's pretty sweet anyway!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Yeah Kenny I'm off Saturday so if u wanna go let me know cause I'll be there ready to catch some kings


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Awesome post!!


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

haha ill take you up on the next trip kenny thanks man im not a big fan of hobies


----------

